
Web 2.0 Is Reminiscent Of Marx - jmorin007
http://methainternet.wordpress.com/2008/01/23/web-20-is-reminiscent-of-marx/
======
vitaminj
I've had a gutful of this reductionist tripe.

Yes, Web 2.0 allows uneducated fools to become movie directors, artists,
musicians, writers, etc but let me tell you NOBODY is mistaking this stuff for
high art or culture. Quality will still rise to the top, and people will still
be willing to pay for quality. If the amateur is as good as the pro, then
great, Web 2.0 has uncovered a new talent.

Put another way, the people using Web 2.0 technologies to create rubbish were
NOT going to be reading Plato, Kafka and Nietszche had Web 2.0 not existed.
These are two mutually exclusive sets. What Web 2.0 has done is given these
amatuers a voice that will likely not even be heard by most. The real artists
will still create great works irrespective of the noise, and they will
continue to be recognised because people aren't stupid and can spot quality
when they see it.

No one is suggesting that the regulat joe and the pro are equal in their
skills to produce good work.

------
davidmathers
This is better:

[http://www.comedycentral.com/motherload/index.jhtml?ml_video...](http://www.comedycentral.com/motherload/index.jhtml?ml_video=91639)

------
wmf
Looks like a plagiarized article.

------
bayareaguy
What an ugly font.

